# Nhiều mẹ băn khoăn sữa Aptamil và Meiji loại nào tốt hơn?



## Ngoc200799 (25/1/22)

Hiện nay, để tránh trường hợp bé bị táo bón do sữa, các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyên cha mẹ nên ưu tiên mua những loại sữa có đặc tính tiêu hóa tốt như sữa Nan, sữa Morinaga, sữa Meiji hoặc sữa Aptamil. Trong đó, phải kể đến hai loại sữa Meiji và Aptamil:
*Sữa Aptamil Anh và Đức:*
Đây là một trong những thương hiệu sữa đã được chứng minh là có đặc tính gần giống với sữa mẹ nhất, trong thành phần của sữa Aptamil có chứa immunortis, một loại tổ hợp men vi sinh có lợi, giúp kích thích sự phát triển của lợi khuẩn, giúp bé tiêu hóa tốt hơn, dạ dày khỏe mạnh và ăn ngon miệng hơn.
*Sữa Meiji:*
Sữa Meiji là thương hiệu sữa Nhật được gọi với tên trìu mến là “sữa rau” nhằm chỉ độ mát của sữa. Quả vậy, sản phẩm này chủ yếu được làm từ các thành phần tự nhiên, có mùi vị và thành phần tương đương sữa mẹ, hỗ trợ miễn dịch và tiêu hóa rất tốt nên rất phù hợp cho những trẻ bị táo bón.
Trong thành phần của sữa có rất nhiều nucleotides có công dụng cung cấp nhiều protein cân bằng, không những ngăn được sự phát triển của vi khuẩn mà còn tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ.
Thực ra, sữa Aptamil và Meiji này rất khó để phân định được loại sữa nào tốt hơn cho trẻ. Mẹ có thể mua sữa dựa theo sự yêu thích mùi vị cũng như độ ngọt của bé. Sữa Meiji có vị nhạt hơn, gần giống sữa mẹ hơn nhưng sữa Aptamil lại thơm hơn, kích thích trẻ hơn. Loại nào cũng tốt, chỉ cần bé thích uống thì mẹ có thể an tâm sử dụng cho con yêu nhé.
Ngoài ra, để mua được sữa tốt nhất cho bé yêu, tránh mua phải hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng thì các ba mẹ hãy đến cửa hàng Kids Plaza hoặc tham khảo tại đây nhé.


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (6/2/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEB Đen THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

